# Tweak Your Connection

## AutoBot

Anyone doing any tweaking on there gentoo broadband connection, and if so notice any difference. I sometimes run a RTCW server and the pings are fairly good, but it would seem that I could tweak my connection to have better ping stability.

Cable Connection:

kbs = Kilobytes Per Second

300kbs -- Down

50kbs -- Up

----------

## klieber

Check out DSLReports.com  (bad name -- it isn't just for DSL)

Every broadband tweak under the sun is listed somewhere on that site.  (though finding them all can be somewhat of a challenge.)

These are the four that I set on my system:

```
# echo 262144 > /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_default 

# echo 262144 > /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max 

# echo 262144 > /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_default 

# echo 262144 > /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_max
```

This increases the amount of memory available to socket buffers and socket input queues.  I got a ~700Kb performance increase on my cable connection after tuning these.

though some people recommend simply tuning the following because 2.4.x kernels are supposed to 'autotune' fairly well:

```
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem

/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem
```

EDIT:  There are three valid settings for the above two parameters: "min default max"

BTW, not to be pedantic, but 'b' equals 'bits' and 'B' equals 'bytes'.  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## klieber

 *klieber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # echo 262144 > /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_default 
> 
> ...

 

I should also note that setting these parameters will chew up additional RAM.  If you're regularly hitting swap as it is, these parameters may actually make your system slower.

--kurt

----------

## AutoBot

Ooops yeah I saw I posted that in the wrong place but it was too late  :Embarassed: 

About kbs vs kBs is why to avoid confusion I put:

kbs = Kilobytes Per Second

Anyway thanks for your input, I knew how to tweak in linux just wasn't sure if it was going to get me anywhere. Although from your above statement it may  :Smile: 

----------

## klieber

 *AutoBot wrote:*   

> Although from your above statement it may 

 

That's on a 10Mbps connection, so YMMV.

--kurt

----------

## Aurix

Any chance of some tweaking for a 56k connection ? *grin*

----------

